# MOPAR fans...have you seen this yet?



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Have you seen the new Challenger yet?





















This looks WAY better then the charger thang, IMHO.......Round 2 any chance of making this one to go with your other...maybe a past and present series? 

If your interested, the full story is at www.autoweek.com
---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah I see it before on the internet . Here is more pictures below..

http://img20.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc258&image=b0b_2009_Challenger.jpg

http://www.wagnertech.net/blog/?p=40

And also there is a rumor about charger will be two doors soon cuz they are not selling much of 4 doors chargers (go figure) here is more pics of chargers below..I got the convertible charger from motortrend and the black charger was remastered by a adope photoshop but does it look cool?

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hm. A retro Mustang... a retro Challenger...

now if GM would get off their a$$es and use their Aussie rear-drive Holden chassis (which the GTO is based on) to do a retro Camaro, we could relive the pony car wars. If this all took place, they'd be here just in time for my mid-life crisis... 

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hm. A retro Mustang... a retro Challenger...
> 
> now if GM would get off their a$$es and use their Aussie rear-drive Holden chassis (which the GTO is based on) to do a retro Camaro, we could relive the pony car wars. If this all took place, they'd be here just in time for my mid-life crisis...
> 
> --rick


You really think that GM will live? They keep laying off people more than any automobile industry.. I think GM will be gone in future unless their management would improve.. Thats what I really think. Just my opinion. It wont be fun if that happens.. I am a big mopar fan and its fun to have enemies (Ford, Chevy and Dodge like the Nascars)

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey, I said IF...

--rick


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

rumor is there closeing down the okc plant


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> hey, I said IF...
> 
> --rick


I know .. I am asking what you guys think.. could it really happen?

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

They are definately closer to the originals than the current Charger. They do look somewhat chunky and heavy compared to the new Mustang. The market for this type of car is a bit more limited than the four door 300C and its derivatives (Charger and Magnum). I doubt Chrysler will take on a project like the new Cuda/Challenger with the price of gas being what it is. 

The Chargers, Magnums, and 300Cs seem to be selling pretty well where I live, at least in the standard and R/T trim. The Daytona trim package Charger does not seem to have much appeal to anyone. It's not the 4 doors, it's just a butt ugly stupid looking paint/trim scheme. The new Charger (and most cars) would benefit from more and better paint selection. They should stop painting cars silver for a decade or two. There are enough of them already. 

When I first saw the new Charger I was really put off by the name because I used to have a real Charger (69 R/T). But it's a nice well balanced car and to have 340 HP and still claim 20+ mpg isn't a bad combination. I like the Magnum too but my wife hates it. The 300C is grandpa's ride, something to soothe the nerves of elderly people recovering from Oldsmobile deprivation.

Chrysler must be doing something right. They are the only big 3 maker that's not on the verge of bankruptcy. At least this week. My recent experience with a new Malibu rental car left me wondering what's wrong with the Bowtie boys. It was a harsh and confusing car that had all the styling and curb appeal of a cardboard box. Bland with a capital B.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> charger will be two doors soon cuz they are not selling much of 4 doors chargers


Actually, the Chargers are selling quite well. We're not talking Mustang numbers but 30000+ units in about 5 months isn't bad at all with gas prices hovering around $2.50/gal over that period.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hm. A retro Mustang... a retro Challenger...
> 
> now if GM would get off their a$$es and use their Aussie rear-drive Holden chassis (which the GTO is based on) to do a retro Camaro, we could relive the pony car wars. If this all took place, they'd be here just in time for my mid-life crisis...
> 
> --rick


There was talk of doing the Camaro on the "Zeta" platform but not the Monaro/GTO platform. I've got the new GTO so I guess I'm already going through the mid-life crisis. :tongue: It is an outrageous beast and everything the Camaro should be, but it's too heavy for a Camaro platform.

Speaking of new GTO's: When will someone do one of these in HO?  

-Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That first pic from SCJ looks like it's on steroids. Still looks great and would surely put up some competetion for the new Mustang if DCC had this ready for production now. Can't wait to see these on the road, at least it has the familar looks of the original. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Slott V said:


> There was talk of doing the Camaro on the "Zeta" platform but not the Monaro/GTO platform. I've got the new GTO so I guess I'm already going through the mid-life crisis. :tongue: It is an outrageous beast and everything the Camaro should be, but it's too heavy for a Camaro platform.
> 
> Speaking of new GTO's: When will someone do one of these in HO?
> 
> -Scott


First, I'm jealous. I LOVE the new GTO.

Second, I'm pretty sure Roger did the new GTO for Tjet chassis, adapted from the JL diecast... hmmm... I can't seem to fnid it on his site...

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I did










Roger


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Just think.......*

I looked at those pix again and if DCC has the kahunas to do one I'd buy one. All they need to do now is add the spoiler on the rear deck and a set of hockey stick stripes. Then for another version, a black billboard across the rear quarters with that infamous HEMI/440/383 or whatever on the front end to make her a seller. What about a buldged hood with some engine numbers and a functional hood scoop that has shark teeth on the side. Love them MOPARS! Have to stop dreaming and wake up. Snnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Hmm Roger I'll have to get one of those GTO's off of you! Any chance you might do an '05 with the hood scoops?  I sent you an e-mail BTW.  

** Sorry for the thread hi-jack guys. **


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hm. A retro Mustang... a retro Challenger...
> 
> now if GM would get off their a$$es and use their Aussie rear-drive Holden chassis (which the GTO is based on) to do a retro Camaro, we could relive the pony car wars. If this all took place, they'd be here just in time for my mid-life crisis...
> 
> --rick


I saw an article of one of the possible new Camaro choices (Which was a while ago, I believe it was a concept car)....It was a four door 

This Challenger Looks AWESOME and it actually has two doors AND Looks close to the original!!1 
I might actually buy a new mopar!


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

roadrner said:


> I looked at those pix again and if DCC has the kahunas to do one I'd buy one. All they need to do now is add the spoiler on the rear deck and a set of hockey stick stripes. Then for another version, a black billboard across the rear quarters with that infamous HEMI/440/383 or whatever on the front end to make her a seller. What about a buldged hood with some engine numbers and a functional hood scoop that has shark teeth on the side. Love them MOPARS! Have to stop dreaming and wake up. Snnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. :thumbsup: rr


Air Grabber scoop?
Good ol' fashion Hemi Hockey stick stripes? OHHHH YEAH!!!!
Lord knows it will be cheaper to buy a new Challenger than to buy an original hemi, or even 440, Challenger!


----------

